# "Stunning" CM 690 II Advanced



## Sassanou (Dec 14, 2013)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*

 -Cooler Master V1000
 -Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (version USB 3.0)
 -Cooler Master Jet Flow fan
 -G.Skill Ares Blue Series 16 Go (4 x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL8
 -WD Blue Desktop 1 To SATA 6Gb/s 64 Mo
 -Intel Core i7-4770K (3.5 GHz)
 -Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 Go
 -MSI Z87-G55
 -Sli GTX 780 DCU2
 -Full water by EK

*Mods:*
-Rotate the Motherboard Tray
-Put a 240 rad on the rear and on the face
-Made a fairing for hide PSU and cable
-Cut the rear of the top panel for get across the cables of the motherboard (HDMI, sound, USB)
- Many other little things...

Hope you will like this CM690 II


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 15, 2013)

nice build, i see it for a while and realize that you rotate the tray
nice and clean. love that


----------



## Mathmodding (Dec 27, 2013)

GG sassa, il est magnifique


----------



## Enigma8750 (Dec 29, 2013)

magnifique


----------



## CM Modding (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey. This is pretty nice. I'd like to ad it to the Cooler Master Gallery if you are interested. You don't have to do anything I can use the info here. Just let me know if it's ok to add it.


----------

